# Looking for Andy Fairclough



## Pyramid (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi , Anyone ever sailed with an engineer called Andy Fairclough? I served my first part of apprenticeship with him at Leith Nautical college in 1974 / 1976. He was an engineer cadet with Cayzer Irvine and came to the college with some experience as a motorman before starting at college. He stayed in the Canterbury area when I knew him.

Really outgoing character , great laugh had with him , Ian Hood , Mick Burnett and Alan Stewart all staying in the seamans mission Leith ( now Malmaison) and then the Lochewe in Royal Terrace , Edinburgh.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Dave Tyler (Feb 1, 2008)

I sailed with Andy when he was Junior Engineer on the final voyage of the Clan Menzies in 1979, he was then living in the Folkestone area. I was made redundant after that trip and lost contact with him. But he may have joined the ferries out of Dover and Folkestone.

Regards,
Dave Tyler


----------



## Pyramid (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks Dave , a lot of us from Leith Nautical College engineering intake of 74 have kept in touch but Andy just disappeared. Funny because he was such a social type guy as well.

Appreciate your reply ,..Doug


----------



## chrisk (Apr 8, 2009)

*andy fairclough*

hiya ,if this is the same guy we are talking about he was at the prince of wales sea school with me in dover for three months 1974,some of us went on to bp but i dont recall where andy went he lived somewhere nearby as i went to his house once ,we had a shoot with his dads shotgun in his field so it was quite rural realy liked the guy and would love to find him again


----------



## chrisk (Apr 8, 2009)

*andy*

also his photo sat next to me is posted on the pwsts website (gallery grenville 1973
reg chris


----------



## Pyramid (Aug 24, 2008)

*Photo*

Hi Chris , checked out the web site and photo and yep , that's the Andy we went to college with in Leith , 74-76. Hard to believe it is 35 years ago now. We had a cracking time in Edinburgh for that first phase , I am still good friends with a few of the lads. 
I no longer work in the MN but have been offshore since 1982 more with project related activities , ROV's and subsea construction vessels , I will post a photo of the vessel I am presently on. 

It would be real interesting to hear from Andy if possible , one other poster thought he may now work on the cross Channel ferries? Thanks again for your response , it is appreciated.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 8, 2009)

*andy*

hi there thanks for the reply ,i guessed it was the same guy,shame we cant find him as you say realy great guy,i wondered where he went after the sea school? i went offshore in 84 on floating hotels,safe felicia renamed port regency with rasmussen offshore stayed til 95 then laid off,never went back got local eng job then tech for oxygen co(medical)now work for carlsberg/s+n
no free beer would u believe lol!!! not even for xmas!!
let me know if u find andy
reg
chris


----------



## doug rowland (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi, I sailed with an engineer named Andy Fairclough in BT cable ship in the late 80's to early 90,s. A very likeable lad,knowledgable and into climbing and outdoor activities. He spent some time as Marine Peronnel officer in Souhampton,though I don,t think he was an office type. Could this be your man? He left cableships some time in the early 90's to where I know not.

Doug


----------



## Andrew Fairclough (12 mo ago)

Pyramid said:


> Hi , Anyone ever sailed with an engineer called Andy Fairclough? I served my first part of apprenticeship with him at Leith Nautical college in 1974 / 1976. He was an engineer cadet with Cayzer Irvine and hcame to the college with some experience as a motorman before starting at college. He stayed in the Canterbury area when I knew him.
> 
> Really outgoing character , great laugh had with him , Ian Hood , Mick Burnett and Alan Stewart all staying in the seamans mission Leith ( now Malmaison) and then the Lochewe in Royal Terrace , Edinburgh.
> 
> Thanks for any info.


----------



## Andrew Fairclough (12 mo ago)

Hi guys I’m still about but close to retirement just back from Romania Galati buildings dredgers 
Andrew


----------

